# One Year vrs 9 yrs



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a lot of anger towards the x....and to be honest.....she broke my heart and was never sorry, infact, she seemed to enjoy the pain she caused. This past week I've been letting go of the anger and just putting up the final wall to where I just see her as a hurting human who hurts my children, I can't work w/ her so I am learning to work around her. 
I have been doing a lot to get past the anger and staying away from here helps (sorry), reading about all the cheating just keeps my anger alive so I've decided to do other things....like CLEAN!! 
Been doing better but it's the end of the year and the kids have events where we both have to attend. She's lied about the times and the places in hopes I miss the kids events (this is what I mean about learning to go around her). Some of her old friends have taken me in as family and tell me when and where...and they even save me a seat!!  My mom and GF have been telling me to let go and move on but these past few days it's them who have started the rage deep inside of me....I have to remind them I am moving on and they too need to let go.
The past 2 days I've been @ the school a lot, I sit w/ this family and they are very POSITIVE to see me happy again....but they have this other friend, Sue who has been divorced for 9 years who is more angry w/ her X than I am....and she doesn't stop...it's all she talks about!! He cheated, he's a drunk, he beat me...blah blah blah, over and over again....for 9yrs?? Sorry but I gave my X one year to do her best to make me misserable and she FAILED!! That's all she gets, the rest of my life is mine!! 
Anybody else still bitter after one year? Let it go, time for you to enjoy life and take the X's power away!! 
God Bless You All and thanks for all the help I needed!! 
Mouse
AKA
Smackdown


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Have to admit, I still think about some of the things the ex said and did on the way out. Taunting me, wanting me to feel as bad as possible. Hard to forget that "look" she gave me on several occasions. So, I understand completely where you are at. And your mom/girlfriend cannot make you forget those things. You are the one that has to negotiate those feelings. And if they are partly responsible for the "trigger" then you need to politely ask them not to do it anymore.


----------

